# Wellness CORE vs. Orijen



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

So I've been looking into some foods for my girl. There are a few stores where I live that carry Wellness CORE. I have looked into Orijen because I've heard it's superior, but the closest place I would be able to get it is about 1.5 hours away. I'd have to order it. 

Is Wellness CORE pretty good also? or is it worth it to order the Orijen?


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

wellness core is good as well. if u ask me there is really nothing much difference, except wellness core has lower protein %. that is fine really.

if you have to make a 1.5hour drive, then i'd say go for wellness.

if you dont have to make an 1.5hr drive (for you to make a comparison), i'd say go with whichever that fits your budget better. if budget isn't an issue, i would recommend orijen more, but its really just a personal preference thing.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

We've used Wellness CORE in our house for two years now, going on 3. I have been very pleased with it. I tried Nallah on Orijen 6 fish and she did horrible on it. Maybe I didn't give it enough time but I think it was a little rich for her. 

Totally up to you. I have to order my food in either way but I've been very happy with CORE.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

In my experience so far, my two dogs have done as well or better on Wellness CORE as on Orijen.

My staple food for the past year or so has been Wellness CORE Ocean. I was feeding the basic adult (chicken) Orijen for awhile and was pretty happy with it, but switched back to the CORE Ocean partially because my big dog was itching pretty regularly.

Now that they've been back on CORE Ocean, I think that they are both doing better in terms of poop consistency, skin itchiness, and tear staining compared to the chicken Orijen. They have also seemed to do better on the Ocean formula then the poultry-based CORE, so I suspect some of this may be due to the protein source instead of the food as a whole.

I just got a bag of Orijen's Regional Red to try out with the thought that a non-chicken source might work out better for my two, and haven't tried the Orijen Fish formula yet, so you probably have to take my experiences with some big grains of salt since I haven't compared my preferred CORE fish formula to Orijen's fish formula. But just in comparing the basic (chicken) Orijen and CORE foods, they seemed pretty equal for my dogs.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Linz said:


> So I've been looking into some foods for my girl. There are a few stores where I live that carry Wellness CORE. I have looked into Orijen because I've heard it's superior, but the closest place I would be able to get it is about 1.5 hours away. I'd have to order it.
> 
> Is Wellness CORE pretty good also? or is it worth it to order the Orijen?


We _LOVE_ the CORE food. CORE ocean especially.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been feeding Wellness Core for a year now and like it. However, I have never tried Orijen, so I can't give you a comparison. I've heard Orijen is a little bit more rich, but both brands are good foods.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Orijen because it comes in more flavours. But besides that, they are pretty similar foods. Orijen is a little bit cheaper where I am, though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Linz said:


> So I've been looking into some foods for my girl. There are a few stores where I live that carry Wellness CORE. I have looked into Orijen because I've heard it's superior, but the closest place I would be able to get it is about 1.5 hours away. I'd have to order it.
> 
> Is Wellness CORE pretty good also? or is it worth it to order the Orijen?


Both foods are very good. I fed Core reduced fat for well over a year to two dogs, I presently have all three on Orijen adult. If Core is easier for you to get, try it and see how it works. If your dogs do great on it, there is no need to get Orijen, if it;s going to be harder to get.


----------

